# What's the best cell phone for telephone calls?



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't afford data plans and don't text....

So -what's the best cell phone for (get this) telephony?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

In some ways, it doesn't exist. To get the best signal possible (and lower radiation levels if you believe in that) is a phone where you extend the antenna. But I don't know of a single cell phone these days that has one of those.

First of all, is there a particular carrier best in your area?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Define "best".

What is "best" may, as dpeters11 suggests, depend on what carrier is best in your area as some models are carrier exclusive.

If I had to pick an unconditional favorite, it would probably be the Motorola Razr.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

harsh said:


> Define "best".
> 
> What is "best" may, as dpeters11 suggests, depend on what carrier is best in your area as some models are carrier exclusive.
> 
> If I had to pick an unconditional favorite, it would probably be the Motorola Razr.


Agreed! I still think my old Moto Razr is the best phone I have ever used. The bluetooth was fantastic. I still have the phone, sometimes I wish my new phones sim card fit it, I would still use it on occasion. "Hello Moto".


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

harsh said:


> If I had to pick an unconditional favorite, it would probably be the Motorola Razr.





BubblePuppy said:


> Agreed! I still think my old Moto Razr is the best phone I have ever used.


Those were my thoughts exactly as I read the first post. My only issue was that I kept breaking them.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Those were my thoughts exactly as I read the first post. My only issue was that I kept breaking them.


My Razr was the first model, all aluminum case. Was yours? Mine was so abused but never missed a beat.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I can't afford data plans and don't text....
> 
> So -what's the best cell phone for (get this) telephony?


I don't know if this is possible, and depending on your carrier, but if it was me I would try to find a used Razr (I don't know if they are still being made). Try to find one that is unlocked, mine is.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Who uses a cell phone for just talking anymore? At my age, I use the got2P app a lot to locate bathrooms. It's especially helpful around the house.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> My Razr was the first model, all aluminum case. Was yours? Mine was so abused but never missed a beat.


Not sure. I kept getting grit in them and numbers or direction keys would stop working. After 2 RAZR's, I got a Blackberry and within 6 months, the trackball would stick. I cleaned my phone weekly with compressed air, but I still killed them.

Now the iPhone is a different story. I had my 2G a year and only got rid of it because I wanted a 3G. Had it for two years on only got rid of it because I wanted a 4. Best phones I have owned, but the RAZR was better for straight calls.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll agree that the RAZR and its descendants are excellent phones. But I would honestly ask your neighbors, or people where you plan to use the phone. It's pretty dependent on how well your cell providers cover your area.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Not sure. I kept getting grit in them and numbers or direction keys would stop working. After 2 RAZR's, I got a Blackberry and within 6 months, the trackball would stick. I cleaned my phone weekly with compressed air, but I still killed them.
> 
> Now the iPhone is a different story. I had my 2G a year and only got rid of it because I wanted a 3G. Had it for two years on only got rid of it because I wanted a 4. Best phones I have owned, but the RAZR was better for straight calls.


Mine had the flat aluminum cutout keys..never had a dirt problem. Agreed about the BB trackball...I went through 2 BB Curves...my Bold has a track pad. The trackball is bad news. Melissa has the iphone 3g, and she really likes it except for the lack of multitasking (when she gets a phone call).


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

How much would you use your phone? If your total time is less than 500 minutes per month, you might want to consider a prepaid phone or one like the Net10, Tracfone or Boost Mobile phones. There are other plan free phones available from the major carriers. Check Walmart or Target to see what they have to offer. Net10 has a lot of different phones that they offer.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks -VZ is the best carrier here in SE Pennsylvania.

I only use about 40 minutes per month. My wife uses about 60.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Let me know what you find out. I use my phone for mostly just phone calls, too. I have been seriously considering one of those phones they advertise in AARP magazine. I forget the name (must be another senior moment).


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Tracfone/Net10 uses whatever carrier's towers happen to be in the area. The problem with going with a major carrier such as Sprint, Verizon or ATT is the fact that they don't offer "universal" coverage. I had a Net10 Motorola V170, which I liked a lot, until it took one too many falls on concrete. I'm now on my son's VZ family plan and have an LG Env2, which is quite nice. With the small amount of time you say you spend on calls, I'd investigate Trac10.
The service offered to AARP members is Consumer Cellular.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd have to agree with everyone on the Moto Razr. Up until I started using smartphones I wouldn't even consider another phone over the razr.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

No service is perfect and no phone is the best for everyone.

We use Jitterbug because as cell phones, which is all the phone is, they are easy to see, hear, and use. Coverage is pretty good in most areas.

Pricing is one of those debated issues. You pretty much have to buy the phone. But for $20 a month, you can get 100 anytime minutes a month that carry over for 60 days. For $15 a month you can get 50 anytime minutes a month that carry over for 60 days.

They include services that appeal to seniors like operators who can help with calls. You can update the phone's phonebook on line, have a "calendar" with reminders, etc.

But as a phone, they work. They feel familiar because they think of things like adding a fake dial tone when you can place a call. It's silly, but I want a telephone to be a telephone. I have computers and an iPad to do cool stuff. I guess I'm a Luddite when it comes to telephones.


----------

